# probleme changement pays



## lhyaakaa (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci pour changer le pays dans mon apple store.. j'ai un compte sans cb et quand je veux changer le pays de l'apple store il me demande un mode de paiement, ya pas l'option aucun, pourtant sur le compte de ma soeur, elle a pu le faire sans souci, j'ai même essayé de recreer un compte dirrectement sur le pays que je veux mais je n'y arrive pas! quelqu'un a une idée?

merci


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2013)

Il faut télécharger une APPLICATION pour avoir l'option SANS CARTE.


----------

